# Fluid Info for YM 2210



## Cluelessrich (Aug 6, 2011)

I have not been able to find out either the oil capacity or the coolant capacity of the 2 cylinder engine in a YM 2210. Based on trial and error, I think the oil capacity is around 6 quarts (including an oil filter change). It doesn't matter all that much, I just keep putting oil in until the dipstick looks right.

As for coolant capacity, I don't have a clue. At the moment there is just water in the system but, obviously, it needs some antifreeze. I don't want to put in too much or too little. My mechanic friends have suggested that the coolant should be a 50/50 mix of water and antifreeze. I could just drain all the water and measure it but I'm concerned about how much water will remain in the block (I don't know if it's a significant amount or not).

Anyway, does anyone have an idea of how much coolant the engine holds or how much antifreeze I should put in? It gets pretty cold here (Eastern Washington) in the winter - 20 below at night is fairly common and it pretty much stays below freezing most of the winter.

Thank you!
Rich


----------

